# Just Auto Glym Life Shined my TT2



## MGBTT (May 12, 2008)

Hi applied Auto Glym Life Shine to both interior and exterior of my TT2 2 day. Easy to do just takes a few hours. Got it off Ebay for £20. I did my last car (RX8) when I bought it 4 years ago and thought it was well worth the effort as the paint work still looked as good as new when I sold it last month.
The dirt washes off much easier and bird droppings just wipe away without any effort.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

I quite like Autoglym, although many folks on here have mixed opinions.

My TT had the full Autoglym treatment prior to handover.

Aruba Blue?? Any chance of some pictures???

Regards, Rich :wink:


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah a lot of people slag it off, but I don't think it's bad. (Not for £20 anyway). However if you really want to keep your car protected I would reccomend a coat of Collonite (over the top. It's amazing stuff! Always good to put a good coart of wax over a paint sealer (Autoglym). It will protect the lifeshine and add a further coating which beeds amazingly and lasts months. I'm going to put a nother layer on mine this afternoon and won't probably do it again until spring and it'll still be looking good with regular washing.

Once you've tried it you'll always use it!


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

P.S. The Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance Wax is best!


----------

